# meyers plow diagnostic help



## joestruck (Jan 2, 2006)

Does anyone know of a repair shop in Worcester MA that can diagnose and repair a meyers pump set up ? The closest distributor per Meyer website is MHQ in Marlboro. 

I got my parts at MECHANICS BLISS is Worcester ,rebuilt the power unit(new o rings and seals) because of leak down, had it working last 2 days , and now it won't go up ! It's not an emergency I have another plow truck,but I am now over my head I think. Let me know, or PM me.


----------



## bnewell (Dec 12, 2005)

Wish I was closer...........if it helps, here is the link to the Service Manual

http://www.meyerproducts.com/pdf/1-667 R7 E60 Shop Manual.pdf

Brian


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

There are a couple things to check yourself if your able.
you may fix it yourself. if you want phone tech, PM me and i will give you my number.

its easy to check. Good luck PT.


----------



## KenG (Oct 31, 2004)

Angelo's Supplies has a quick troubleshooting guide that may help you.

http://www.angelos-supplies.com/plowparts/trouble.pg


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Is there fluid in it??????? Rob


----------



## polygaryd (Dec 8, 2006)

*plow wont go up*

i am having the same trouble.. i have a diamond quick lift e-60h and we have replaced the orings in the cylinder and 2 out of 3 of the valves but still hasn't fixed the no lift problem. side to side works great, plow will lift most of the way up then drop as soon as you let go of the lift button.. already put 400 into this plow aqnd dont want to waste anymore money seeing as how the third valve cost 80 dollars and if that doesn't work it could be the sump i think it is called where the valves screw into and the rams go.. help please. i am also very close to worcester actually in shrewsbury


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

polygaryd;331419 said:


> i am having the same trouble.. i have a diamond quick lift e-60h and we have replaced the orings in the cylinder and 2 out of 3 of the valves but still hasn't fixed the no lift problem. side to side works great, plow will lift most of the way up then drop as soon as you let go of the lift button.. already put 400 into this plow aqnd dont want to waste anymore money seeing as how the third valve cost 80 dollars and if that doesn't work it could be the sump i think it is called where the valves screw into and the rams go.. help please. i am also very close to worcester actually in shrewsbury


Which two valves did you replace? The "A" valve ( the smallest one with the black wire) is usually the one that causes "plow dropping problems"


----------

